# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Colonial cottage extension/renovation

## FOCharlie

Hi all, thought I'd share my little project.  
When we purchased this place it was one 2bdrm cottage that had been renovated (to a budget I might add), and had another cottage placed next to it for extension.  
While it wasn't ideal, it's in a great location and does honestly have loads of character about it, which is what drew me to it initially. Old hardwood frame was still in great condition so decided to keep most of it.  
Doing this as owner builder, I am a registered builder but limited but that still makes some administration a lot easier! 
Will add more pics when I can download from the camera faster! 
Cheers!   New soil tests because the old one was no good, apparently dirt can change greatly in 3 years!     Gone with the stumps, easier to do on your own rather than setting concrete stumps (Brickie by trade)   
More to come when I can get computer time!

----------


## FOCharlie

A few more progress pics!   This is what happens when you live amongst old gums! I'd pulled the trailer over there by hand about 60 secs earlier too!  Had a chippie on speed dial for an old Brickies carpentry work!

----------


## Cecile

Is that going to be a deck linking the two buildings, or a massive living room?  Do you have plans we could see?  It looks like a very interesting project.

----------


## FOCharlie

> Is that going to be a deck linking the two buildings, or a massive living room?  Do you have plans we could see?  It looks like a very interesting project.

  Yep sure, file should attach here:   
I'm out in the sticks on a pathetic broadband connection so it's only a few pics at a time. We started this over 12 months ago and I'm at the stage that I've almost finished the flooring ready for the skirting.    90mm Merbau decking   Most of the demolition was done by myself, subbies did a little bit too.

----------


## FOCharlie

New french doors directly to the new lounge area   Old wall (gap in floor) removed to increase the size of one of the bedrooms and create a hallway/linen closet    View from the rear, existing cottage to the right

----------


## FOCharlie

Trusses onsite, starting to look real. 2 'experienced' blokes still managed to stuff up the ceiling height on half of the truss order, another 2 week delay  Top plate addition to bring ceiling heights uniform.   Young bloke is pretty happy with progress!  Nogged to accomodate the vertical lining boards with Dado rail       View to the bush and mountain range clear on a good day!

----------


## FOCharlie

Glad I got this bit straight, considering the existing cottage had a bit of a bow in the front face it worked out well.   Zincalume cladding coming along nicely  Rear deck. I used the boards removed from the old front verandah to fill the gap between the buildings

----------


## FOCharlie

Front deck, in hindsight I should have moved the doors one way and installed another window I think    Front verandah getting removed     Dog was a big help!

----------


## FOCharlie

Plastering top half, worked a single 1200mm sheet then lining boards       Old flooring removed (knackered!), levelling as much as I can and laid red tongue flooring       Waited as long as we could to install the window from my son's bedroom here, as this forces him out of his bedroom!  Lining boards underway!   Skinny door for the small toilet at the end

----------


## ChocDog

Looks good mate - especially like the deck.

----------


## FOCharlie

> Looks good mate - especially like the deck.

  Thanks, looking forward to moving in over the next month fingers crossed!   Existing window relocated to new lounge     New verandah taking shape     Lining boards, colonial arcs, skirting and dado rail   I'll be building 4 sets of brick steps and garden beds along both sides of the large verandah

----------

